# AUFS HAUS GRATIS GAME ULTIMA 8 bei origin



## Voodoo2 (20. Mai 2015)

hallo leute habt ihr einen acount bei origin so könnt ihr euch gratis (legal) ultima 8 runter laden viel spass


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2015)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> hallo leute habt ihr einen acount bei origin so könnt ihr euch gratis (legal) ultima 8 runter laden viel spass



Nett von dir, aber ein bisschen spät. Das gibt es schon seit einer ganzen Weile. Ist Ultima 8 ein Online-Spiel oder MMO? Nein, dann gehört es ins Unterforum "Rollenspiel und Adventures" 

Hier gibt's den Thread für kostenlose Spiele, falls es in Zukunft mal wieder was Kostenloses gibt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-sammelthread-kostenlose-spiele-reloaded.html


----------

